# Mk.xi Modified O&w Mp



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I know I have just posted this in the Friday thread but it belongs here too.

This is a custom combination of Yao Mk.XI Type 48 dial and hands (as bought from Bluejay last week) and an automatic O&W MP. It was put together by Roy in less than a week. Pretty impressive IMHO and a completely different 'feel' to it than a standard O&W MP.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I love that piece Quoll. Came together very well and the strap mates it perfectly!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice watch and nice strap!!!!!

Here is mine MP2801 with Yao type 48 dial and hands......but I kept the original red secondshand....

























Have a nice weekend to all of you O&W lovers.......









regads,

salmonia


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks guys - and I like the look of the red second hand Salmonia.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a lovely nice couple of mods  once again thanks quoll for taking the temptation away from me 

Here is my original O&W MP on one of Roy's mesh


















BTW missing the mesh, currently on leather


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I changed to mesh this evening........
































regards,

salmonia


----------

